# House Of Shock



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for this link. I just looked at their photos and it's now one of my favorites. I wish I was able to go through the "House of Shock".


----------



## TheRatLady (Oct 12, 2006)

DeathMask, Your welcome. It is awesome isnt it? When we lived in New Orleans i unfortunatly wasnt able to go, but boy the pics are incredible!


----------

